# need new texting buddy I could really use it :(



## Coolgirl2310 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey guys I have been going through some hard times with my closest friends and we recently ended our friendship and she was like my everything and I need to get my mind off of it so will anyone be my new texting buddy I could really use it!!!


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry, you are going through a tough time! I'll be your texting buddy


----------



## carguydave (Jun 3, 2013)

My texting plan is horrible, but if you use kik or something Id be your buddy on that


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

carguydave said:


> My texting plan is horrible, but if you use kik or something Id be your buddy on that


You can you use Google Voice, its free. That's what I use for texting right now since I have no cell phone atm :/


----------



## 3qui1ibrium (Aug 16, 2012)

Same here, a lot of bad stuff going on for me too, and I'd like to talk with someone. Inbox me and ill send my email


----------



## patcat94 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd like someone to talk to as well. So I'd be happy to email (I can't text as I live in Australia) with you. I have lost some great friends over the years, so might be able to empathize with you.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm on kik if your interested


----------



## thesuperinvader (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd be happy to! Plus, I work/volunteer for a suicide/depression hotline in my city


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I can once i get a phone


----------



## missyme (Sep 4, 2013)

I could do with a texting buddy too life been getting on top of me recently.I use wattsapp if your interested


----------



## IWalrus (Nov 13, 2013)

definitely. i have a free txting plan
pm me right away!


----------

